# Mail Merge displaying incorrect data from excel!!!!



## anshikam (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello,

I use mail merge for several documents. The issue i am running into is that at some places the data displayed in word document while using mail merge is incorrect. For example the value is "Yes" Data displayed is a date stamp. In other cases the actual value is a word string and it is displaying as a time stamp "12:00:00 AM". Have converted the columns to the respective data type but no result.

Can some help. I do use my excel data base for several reports created through pivots. We use the same data base for mail merge.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks 
Anshika


----------



## Macropod (Aug 20, 2016)

The problem is most likely due to having different data types in the same column. For a fuller description, see _Mailmerge Data Format Problems_ in Mailmerge Tips & Tricks


----------



## anshikam (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Paul, 
The link shared above has been very helpful.

Thanks 
Anshika


----------

